# 10 gallon, Crystal Red Shrimp Setup



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you think this is an overkill filtration setup for CRS? :bigsmile:
I am hoping my moss will bloom sooner. I grabbed a little from my bumblebee shrimp breeder tank.
Maybe I should grab more of the greener moss from my tank instead :S

Sponge which support up to 75g and air pump up to 40g and Eheim ECCO 2236 Canister up to 80g.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Not overkill. It gives the shrimp more surface area to grace on.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks you, It's breeding non-stop right now.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Overkill filtration is always a good thing IMHO, sounds great on your 10 G


----------

